# Help with drive pulley spring on craftsman (MTD) snowblower



## codog11 (Mar 18, 2015)

OK so I've had my craftsman snow blower for about 10 years now and its been solid. It's a craftsman made by MTD 28" with 9 hp Tecumseh engine. I believe when I bought it from Sears it was the second biggest snowblower in their line up

Decided to change the drive and auger belts and I believe everything is all set and it is working correctly however there is a spring around the back of the drive belt pulley that rests on the auger belt flywheel (see pictures). I don't recall if it was like that when I took the belts off. Is it supposed to rest on the flywheel - I don't see where else it would go? Seems like it would wear out.

Owner's manual doesn't reference this spring in the belt change procedure or the diagram (don't get me started on the diagram - didn't even have the correct drive belt listed). Does this look right?

thank you


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

It's the spring for the tensioner pulley, it's supposed to be jammed up behind one of the 4 bolts that thread into the block near the crankshaft.


----------



## codog11 (Mar 18, 2015)

94EG8 said:


> It's the spring for the tensioner pulley, it's supposed to be jammed up behind one of the 4 bolts that thread into the block near the crankshaft.



Great thanks didn't think that was where it went Not sure how it came loose - do need to remove the bolts on the crankshaft and put it there?

The only unorthodox thing I did was when the auger belt got loose I removed the auger pulley because I read somewhere the older models you moved the pulley itself instead of adjusting the wire. Though I think that pulley has nothing to do with the spring


----------



## codog11 (Mar 18, 2015)

Just noticed a bolt was missing. Just bought a replacement and put thread lock on it. Thanks for three help


----------

